# schaltanlage dimensionieren



## WIX (30 Januar 2010)

morgen forumer
ich habe eine station aus 3 pumpen zur gasförderung (je 70 kw pro pumpe, fördermenge = 90 l/s pro pumpe)
ein notfall-Dieselmotor ist angedacht falls der strom ausfällt
für die normale stromversorgung der anlage ist ein schlatanlage geplant.
meine frage:

wieviel kv soll die schaltanlage sein???

gibt es eine fausregel für sowas?


ich bedanke mich im voraus

WIX


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

Hallo Wix,
wenn deine Pumpen immer gleichzeitig und unter vollast laufen können,
min. die aufgenommene Pumpenleistung. So über den Daumen dürfte
eine pumpe ca. 91KVA aus den Netz aufnehmen, also insgsammt 275KVA.
Packe da noch ein wenig Reserve rein, mann weiß ja nie was kommt.
Ich denke mal 350KVA.

gruß Helmut


----------



## WIX (30 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Wix,
> wenn deine Pumpen immer gleichzeitig und unter vollast laufen können,
> min. die aufgenommene Pumpenleistung. So über den Daumen dürfte
> eine pumpe ca. 91KVA aus den Netz aufnehmen, also insgsammt 275KVA.
> ...


einen wunderschönen morgen helmut 
ich bedanke mich zuerst für die antwort.
 wie kkommst du auf 91 KVA (bei 70 KW)..ist das wegen dem energieverlust? oder wie.?
275 KVA?? (91*3=273)

Aber du kunde hat von einer schaltanlage von 12 KV gerdet....
also..............help help help

Wix


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

bei den Antrieben bin ich jetzt erst mal von normalen
Drehstrommotoren an 400V ausgegangen.
Dann habe ich mal in einer Tabelle nachgeschaut, ein 
vergleichbarer Normmotor liegt dann bei 75KW mit einen
Nennstrom von 132A.
S = U x I x 1,73
dann bin ich auf die 91KVA gekommen, klar das es nur
273KVA in summe ist, aber da habe ich den wert einfach
rund gemacht, kommt bestimmt nicht auf das pfund an .

Mit deinen 12KV das verstehe ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich


----------



## jabba (30 Januar 2010)

Es denke mal es ist ein großer energieversorger im Spiel oder große Rafinerie.

Die haben oft für bestimmte Leistungsgrenzen keine 400V sondern speisen solche sachen direkt aus dem Mittelspannungsnetz. Hab das mal bei einem Pumpwerk für Wasser gemacht (30KV) (Nur Ansteuerung und Montage Steuerschrank).
Diese Schaltanlagen darf man aber nur mit Zulassung bauen und auslegen.
Also kannst Du wenn Ihr keine Zulassung hast dies nur bei einer Firma anfragen die solche Anlagen bauen darf.
(siehe TSK und PTSK)

Würde mich mal interessieren was ein Motor(Pumpe) in 70KW mit ATEX Zulassung für 12KV kostet ?


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mit deinen 12KV das verstehe ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich



mittelspannungsschaltanlage


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2010)

Sicherlich gibt es eine Baugröße Motore, die dann direkt mit Mittelspannung versorgt werden,
aber 3 lächerliche 70kW Antriebe gehören sicherlich nicht dazu.

Imho  gehts hier um eine Trafostation nebst der Mittelspannungs-Schaltanlage dafür.
In Groß-Betrieben ist auch u.U. die Trafo-Sekundärspannung von 400/690V denkbar...

Aber nichts desto trotz ist das hier Rätselraten,
solang WIX noch nicht mal grob weiß was er braucht,
kann man auch nix dimensionieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es eine Baugröße Motore, die dann direkt mit Mittelspannung versorgt werden,
> aber 3 lächerliche 70kW Antriebe gehören sicherlich nicht dazu.
> 
> Imho gehts hier um eine Trafostation nebst der Mittelspannungs-Schaltanlage dafür.
> ...


 
so hatte ich das auch verstanden


----------



## WIX (30 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mittelspannungsschaltanlage


 
richtig...

noch mal vielen dank dass ihr bißchen zeit für mich habt

außer der leistung der 3 pumpen (einfach ein/aus , dh ohne frequenzumrichter) und die 12 kv schaltanlage habe ich leider nicht viel daten dazu. 
ich werde den kunden besuchen und mit ihm das abklären
ich habe es hier im forum reingeworfen damit ich bissel mehr infos habe von den alten hasen hier 

ps:  lebe das sps-forum 

WIX


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

kannst du den sagen mit was für einer Spannung die 
Pumpen laufen, oder sind das wirklich Hochspannungs-
motoren?


----------



## WIX (30 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> kannst du den sagen mit was für einer Spannung die
> Pumpen laufen, oder sind das wirklich Hochspannungs-
> motoren?


 
hallo helmut
mein chef sagt die pumpe sollen mit 400 V laufen

Gruß
Wix


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

Dann passt ja schon in etwas die Leistungsberechnung


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dann passt ja schon in etwas die Leistungsberechnung



und jetzt noch den trafo dimensonieren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

da würde ich am Markt schauen ob es da eine Standardbaugrösse gibt


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> da würde ich am Markt schauen ob es da eine Standardbaugrösse gibt



nee? echt jetzt? nicht selber wickeln?

lieferzeit mittelspannungstransformatoren: gern mal 48-56 wochen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

neh würd ich nicht machen, ich hab doch zwei linke hände und an
jeder Hand fünf daumen...so wie du 4l


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...so wie du 4l



interessant, was die leute alles über mich zu wissen glauben ... da war doch gestern erst der killa, der mir mangelnde praxis unterstellen wollte ... naja, ihr werds schon wissen...

@wix: worum geht es jetzt eigentlich? sollst du die mittelspannungsgeschichte planen oder die niederspannungsseite? (mit trafo?)


----------



## WIX (30 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @wix: worum geht es jetzt eigentlich? sollst du die mittelspannungsgeschichte planen oder die niederspannungsseite? (mit trafo?)


 
Hallo 4L
bei der planung bin ich ein anfänger. die kollegen in der planung sollen es machen (die machen beides: mittelspannung>trafo>niedersoannung>verbraucher)
ich muss aber mit den kunden es grob besprechen
da ich keine unterlagen habe bin ich einfach am rätseln
der chef hat mir ein ball ins tor geschoßen ich muss sehe wie ich den ball raushole.
die schlatanlage soll von einem konzern geliefert werden

eine frage an die alten hasis,  welcher trafo koennte bei mir passen (interessehalber...wie ist es mit den kosten? ) ich meine bei 12KV

danke

wix


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2010)

ah, jetzt verstehe ich, du bist verkäufer...

also nochmal zum verständnis: ihr baut komplett, also inklusive mittelspannung?


----------



## WIX (30 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ah, jetzt verstehe ich, du bist verkäufer...
> 
> also nochmal zum verständnis: ihr baut komplett, also inklusive mittelspannung?


 
*ROFL*

spass beiseite
ich bin nicht nur programmierer sondern der depp für alles 
meine aufgabe ist nicht nur die pumpenstationen + ihre ankopplung an ein vorhandenes scada system zu programmieren sondern muss ich mit den kunden die technische planung besprechen (hardware, kabelliste, signalliste, verkablung....)
dh ich muss mich in die neue thematik einarbeiten.

ps: wir liefern das ganze system von A bis Z

wix


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> lieferzeit mittelspannungstransformatoren: gern mal 48-56 wochen...


 

Hallo,

wö kaufst du den ein??

Auf unseren letzten Trafo (10kV --> 0,4kV / 1000kVA) haben wir keine 3 Monate gewartet

MfG


----------



## Proxy (30 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wö kaufst du den ein??
> 
> ...



Vermutlich kauf er eben nicht 10kV --> 0,4kV / 1000kVA sondern sowas wie
10kV --> 0,4kV / 536,521kVA das muss eine frima dafür extra herstellen das dauert.


----------



## WIX (31 Januar 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Vermutlich kauf er eben nicht 10kV --> 0,4kV / 1000kVA sondern sowas wie
> 10kV --> 0,4kV / 536,521kVA das muss eine frima dafür extra herstellen das dauert.


 
mal dumm gefragt:
ist das ein trafo der 10KV in 0,4 KV (400V) umwandelt
was ist mit den 536, 521 kva?? ( bedetet das 400 V enstprechen 536,521 KW oder wie?)

danke

schönen sonntag wünsche ich euch
wix


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Vermutlich kauf er eben nicht 10kV --> 0,4kV / 1000kVA sondern sowas wie
> 10kV --> 0,4kV / 536,521kVA das muss eine frima dafür extra herstellen das dauert.



vermutlich auch einfach ein paar nummern größer...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2010)

WIX schrieb:


> mal dumm gefragt:
> ist das ein trafo der 10KV in 0,4 KV (400V) umwandelt
> was ist mit den 536, 521 kva?? ( bedetet das 400 V enstprechen 536,521 KW oder wie?)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo wix,
Transformatoren werden nicht in KW angegeben sondern in KVA,
das ist die Scheinleistung S = U x I x 1,73.
Wenn du die Technische Plannung für so eine Anlage durchführen
sollst, musst du aber die Elektrotechnischen Grundlagen beherschen,
sonst sehe ich schwarz.

gruß helmut


----------



## MSB (31 Januar 2010)

@Helmut
*ACK*

@Wix
Wenn du noch nicht mal mit elementarsten elektrotechnischen Einheiten umgehen kannst, vergiss das ganze.
Dann bist du meilenweit entfernt irgendwas in dem Bereich auch nur annähernd zu planen.

Grundbegriffe wie Wirk/Schein/Blindleistung cos phi etc. musst du ohne nachdenken beherrschen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

